# Need Advice on Cleaning Rims



## kcrowe (Apr 13, 2011)

I've pretty much got the Western Flyer X-53 Super disassembled now but I'm at a loss on what to do with the rims.  My initial thoughts are to remove the spokes, clean the rim and take them to a bike shop and have new spokes put in.  I have a few spokes bent pretty bad and I don't have the technical expertise to put the spokes back in myself.  

My question:  Do I need to save the old spokes?  Will the bike shop have new spokes that work on a 1955 bike?  Definately seems like it would be easier to clean without the spokes.  

Any and all advice is welcome.

Thanks

Ken


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 13, 2011)

Ken,You can do it,As for the bent spokes are they still connected at the hub and at the nipples,if so try to pull the bent spokes straight by tightening the nipples,if you have the tire off you can use a screwdriver on the nipples.Also you can take one spoke out at a time to clean the rim then replace the spoke with a new one.The bike shop should have the spokes,they are 10 5/8 inches long.You can always take it to the bike shop later.


----------



## kcrowe (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks Gene...now why didn't I think of that.  Pure common sense.  I'll give it a shot.


----------



## bmason (Apr 20, 2011)

hi im brandon i have been leaving them on the bike and useing 0000 wool and wd-40 little elbow grease and looks like new
im new just trying to help its about the only thing i know at this point 
and if im doing something wrong please advise me thanks good luck would love to see it when your done


----------



## jdbicycle (May 2, 2011)

bmason said:


> hi im brandon i have been leaving them on the bike and useing 0000 wool and wd-40 little elbow grease and looks like new
> im new just trying to help its about the only thing i know at this point
> and if im doing something wrong please advise me thanks good luck would love to see it when your done




i use the same technique as bmason and never had a problem.


----------



## irene_crystal (May 2, 2011)

Where do you buy 10 5/8 spokes and how do you tell what guage? I need to buy a few for some rims I am gonna strip some paint off and see if restorable...


----------



## chucksoldbikes (May 6, 2011)

any   bike  shop  will have  the  spokes u  need    take  the old  spoke with u   for  size around  and  length
 the  bike shop    can  get any    size  u  need  they  come  in a   box of .enough to  do 4 rims  
 chucks old  bikes
   and i   respoke   rims  for a  fee
iv  been respoking  wheels  for  years
    thank u     cpcsps@yahoo.com


----------

